# bud light offshore



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

just curious to who all is going offshore for the bud light?


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

I know that Bow Down, Tide in Knots, Dream Weaver, Laterline, and Miss Lynda are fishing the offshore division. I am sure the other regulars like Airborne, Buckwild, My Dinghy, Kingscape, and RXcape will be there also. Unfortunately, team Hitman has to sit this one out.:banghead:reallycrying


----------

